# Flylady week of Nov. 20: Living room/family room



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

con't panic, just keep up with flylady and you will be in good or better shape for the holidays and can enjoy yourself. Your mess didn't happen in a day and it won't be fixed in a day. First, I am listing the 15 minute missions for this area. If you have more time, move onto the detailed cleaning list.

*Monday:* Clear the clutter from the entrance hallway. Put away those things that you don't even notice because they have been sitting there so long.
--------------
*Tues:* 15 min of choose your mission. Vacuum, do a 37 boogie fling, dust, whatever.

*Wednesday:* Clean the ceilings, light fixtures and window sills in the Dining Room and Entrance Way.

*Thursday: *Clean fingerprints off the walls, but be careful of removing paint. I like to use magic erasers for this.

*Friday:* Spend 15 minutes decluttering your dining room.

If you have more time, here is the detailed cleaning list for this week:

*Living Room/Family Room/Den Detailed Cleaning List*
Clean cobwebs
Clean windows
Straighten bookcases
Wash ornaments and knick-knacks
Clean out end table
Straighten closets/ drawers
Wipe fingerprints from walls
Polish furniture
Clean out magazine racks
Clean phone
Clean under cushions
Clean out fireplace
Move furniture and vacuum
Shampoo carpet
If you have a family room, game room, sun porch, or other room that is used by the family for living purposes, then concentrate on decluttering one room each month (or as you find more time).


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm in very good shape going toward Christmas and I have you to thank MTM for keeping me on my toes. I have finished all of my heavy fall cleaning and am keeping up with all of my daily chores too. It's soooo much easier when you don't let things get away from you
I'm doing the decorating this week too. As I type this my parlor is piled high with boxes and totes filled with garlands, wreaths and silk poinsettias that I brought down from upstairs this afternoon. Then from the big closet in MIL's sitting room came boxes with village pieces, my Nativity set, Advent wreath, santa's, the big nutcrackers, 2 antique sleds and the boxes that hold the ornaments for the garden tree that will be put up in the kitchen this week. 
As I'm doing the decorating I'll get going on the baking as well. There's the Christmas cake to make and the special cookies that I really only make around the holidays, and candy making.
And of course I will start everyday with my daily chore routine which as I said goes pretty fast when you keep up with it.
Put on some inspiring Christmas music ladies and join us!


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I am trying to get started. My dd just finished her first semester at community college, but is still too young to drive herself, so I have been playing taxi for the last 4 months. Needless to say, I got NOTHING done during that time. So my housekeeping really needs to go into overdrive to be decent by Christmas. I will be watching and trying to keep up! Thanks for posting this.


----------

